# Trevor Bauer suspended 2 years



## Cmaier

“MLB just suspended Trevor Bauer 324 games without pay for violating Major League Baseball’s Joint Domestic Violence, Sexual Assault and Child Abuse Policy.”

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1520116740189048839/


----------



## Cmaier

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1520119468671836162/


----------



## Herdfan

Cmaier said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1520119468671836162/




Because he was paid.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

In related news he now qualifies to be a Republican member of Congress with an automatic Trump endorsement.


----------



## Cmaier

As MLB suspends Trevor Bauer, a new accuser speaks out — The Washington Post
					

The emergence of new accusations against Dodgers pitcher Trevor Bauer is the latest chapter in MLB's nearly year-long effort to gain control of a scandal like none it has previously faced.




					apple.news


----------



## Joe

He sounds like a psycho. Jeez


----------



## Cmaier

Joe said:


> He sounds like a psycho. Jeez



Yeah, even before this stuff came out he had the reputation of being a few seeds short of a poppyseed bagel.


----------

